# Below Zero and Snowed In...



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

What to do, what to do?

Well, I suppose one could build an Inglenook Sidings in one's living room! Hover over the pics for captions...
















































































I hope you enjoyed the pics, I'd show them to the Switchman, but it's past his bedtime! Sorry about the mess, railyards aren't always kept neat and clean... 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys have got your priorities straight! Nice looking K by the way and on such a frigid day, seeing the next generation enjoying our hobby warms the heart!!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

By the time we finished three games of Inglenook, he took over the switchlist and was running the show! It was great watching him figure out how to line the switches himself, and decide which cars to move where. Then my wife asked why I wasn't ringing the bell (I was trying to keep reasonably quiet) and where the smoke was, so I turned on the bell, added smoke fluid, and started doing the horn signals for movement. My son said he wished we could play with the trains every day. I agree! 

Robert


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep 'em runnin', Robert. 

Trains are made to run







Regardless of the weather.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun in the living room! 

Past my bedtime too.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It sure looks like you came up with the perfect thing to do and who to do it with.

Save the photos and the memories. They are priceless.

Jerry


----------

